# Another month, another milestone. We have crossed the Atlantic OCEAN! (Ninja Hawk solutions Inc.)



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

NEW YORK, NY, August 5, 2013 - Ninja Hawk Solutions Expands To UK!

Due to high demand and requests, we are happy to announce the opening of our newest location in Kent, United Kingdom. We are utilizing Hostdime's State of Art datacenter in Maidstone, Kent for our United Kingdom Services. This enterprise facility has a On-Line' design for zero interruption during power-fail. Out of the hundreds of datacenters in the UK we used Custodian due to there connectivity and state of the art technology to ensure our clients satisfaction
.

Our OpenVZ product line is available for ordering here https://clients.ninjahawk.net/cart.php?gid=16 and we expect to open our KVM lineup in UK very soon.


"We want to thank all of our loyal customers for their continued support that have been with us since the beginning and helped us to be who we are to", says Nahian C. , President of Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc.

*To celebrate this amazing milestone, we want to reward our current customers, offering up to a lifetime 40% discount on any of their next UK order (Plans above "student"). Simply use the coupon code "GetMeUK" during the checkout process.*

As webhosting technology continues to evolve, Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc. is dedicated to staying at the forefront.

[SIZE=small]*About Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc.*[/SIZE]

Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc. is a registered corporation in the United States and the state of New York. Just like our City, our support never sleeps. We offer professional service with a touch of personal, human support for an affordable cost. At Ninja Hawk, our customers are not just a number to us.
Ninja Hawk Solutions, Inc. is the online destination for affordable managed and unmanaged openVZ VPS and KVM VDS services out of 5 different locations which includes, New York City, NY, Dallas, Texas, Tempe, Arizona, Lenoir, NC and Maidstone, Kent (U.K).

======
Best Regards,
Ninja Hawk Team
Follow us on twitter @DaNinjaHawk and keep your self updated!


----------



## notFound (Aug 5, 2013)

Gratz, owned hardware or not?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Gratz, owned hardware or not?


Worst! 2 year contract on brandnew hardware -_-


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

Sate of Art?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

Tux said:


> Sate of Art?


Morning without cofee. Sighh. Fixed


----------



## Lee (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice, another US brand crossing over, hope it goes well.

p.s if it does not, don't blame me


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Nice, another US brand crossing over, hope it goes well.
> 
> p.s if it does not, don't blame me


Don't Jinx me!


----------



## darknessends (Aug 5, 2013)

@Ninja - How many nodes you got now ?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @Ninja - How many nodes you got now ?


More than 10, less then 30. Exact number? Can't tell


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2013)

How long until KVM in the UK?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> How long until KVM in the UK?


E.T.A 4 weeks.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 5, 2013)

Ninja's invades UK. Congrats


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 6, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> Ninja's invades UK. Congrats


Thanks


----------



## Jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to see another fellow HostDimer, except in the UK location


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 6, 2013)

Jade said:


> Glad to see another fellow HostDimer, except in the UK location


They have a pretty nice network


----------

